# Painted some more



## dampeoples (Apr 14, 2007)

Still working on my own line of cranks/topwaters, in the meantime, spending some time practicing my color patterns, here's two I did recently 





This was a request from one of the guys in my club





This one is me working on my bass pattern.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2007)

Love them both! 

You really got the bass pattern down. I cant wait! :wink:


What was the theory form the club member on the top ones? Is he trying to mimic soemthing or just thats what he wanted?


Good job none the less.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2007)

Great stuff as always DP!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure, he originally asked for bone, then a red kill spot. Then called and changed it to chart, and BIG. I wanted to add the autumn brown on the shoulder. Gave them to him today, didn't get to ask him if it's what he wanted or not, I'm busy Tx morning


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 15, 2007)

Here it is cleared:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2007)

The bass ones look really sweet. The white and brown is pretty good to. Great work.


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow DP!

Very nice! Aer those for personal use or special order or........


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 16, 2007)

Trying to learn as realistic a pattern as I can for bluegil, bass, striper, crappie, perch, shad and maybe some others, so these are practice


----------

